# مبروك لكل طلاب وخريجى كليات التعليم الصناعى



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (4 يوليو 2011)

فى بداية الموضوع احب ان اقف تحية لنجاح ثورة كليات التعليم الصناعى والرد عليها بقرار المجلس الاعلى للجامعات المصرية باحقيتهم بالالتحاق بكليات الهندسة على مستوى الجمهورية ومعادلة البكالوريوس الى بكالوريوس العلوم والتربية./]
:14::14::14::14::14:
رابط القرار
http://www.scu.eun.eg/wps/portal/!ut/p/c1/jY_dCoJAEIWfpSfYs6uNe2uWupZuRtrPjXghIphGbNHjVwQRRT8zl98c5nxsy67blaemLk3Td2XL1mxLxcJKZeiRhcCb2FA8WThuPoOOnCvfUJFokfm24lzShENQaI9muYIMhrf0J6rpR5r-ST-6aR46UBqgpUp5QPxH89XN9elCSh9QwpqOfH8oIOnO8WFc3Pk396-cXv7r2BpDyTxPk8gWCPDK3_ySfX8wbWW8vjPV2cRVd2T7XZat0ahmXg8umajZyA!!/dl2/d1/L0lJa2tpQ2xLS1VBIS9JTGpBQUFUQUFFSkFBTXpLeWl5R3hnISEvWUJwd0JKRjFOQXRfRHchIS82X1IzUThIQzYzMEdDRTQwSTFOUjdBVkwwT0o3LzdfUjNROEhDNjMwR0NFNDBJMU5SN0FWTDBPQjUvbi9tYXhpbWl6ZWQ!/?

*بالفعل من كل قلبى احب ان اقولها بكل فخر وعلى كل من يمر مرور الكرام ان يقرا من هم خريجى تعليم صناعى - هم لهم بصمة فى كل مشروع يدار على ارض الوطن العربى وبالداخل وهم ايضا يشاركون فى اعرق المكاتب الاستشارية وشركات المقاولات والاستثارية .
ولا اطيل عليكم من هم ربما تحتكون بهم يوميا ولكن لا تدرون هويتة تعليمهم والموكد انكم لا تشعرون بفرق
*:77::77::77::77::77:
_هذا ما اقرة المجلس الاعلى للجامعات بمساوتهم بسنة وبضع شهور للحصول على بكالوريوس هندسة
_
*دعونى يا اخوانى اوضح ما الفائدة المعادة على طلاب الهندسة الجدد:*
1- التسجيل النقابى القانونى (هوة حافز شرفى وليس اساسى) للحصول على رتبة استشارى على مدار المشاريع.
2- التنوع الفنى والتشعب فى علم موسع وليس فى مجال واحد فقط (حيث ان كليات التعليم تقتصر على اقسام متخصصة فى مجال واحد فقط كا التكييف والانتاج والسيارات ولس كا ميكانيكا فقط مثل كليات الهندسة).
3- التدرج من ممارسة الفنيات التنفيذية الى الفنيات الهندسية التصميمية والعلمية الباحتة والحصول على رؤية موسعه للمشروع من واقع شعبة وليس من واقع قسم.

*ولكن ما هى الصفات المميذة لخريجى تعليم صناعى او علوم وتربية وهو الرتبة الحديثة للخريجى هذة الكليات:
1- القدرة التنفيذية والتطبيقية لئى نوع من انواع الوحدات او الاجهزة التى تم او لم يتم دراستها داخل الكلية وتنفيذها على اعلى مستوى - والساحة المصرية تعلم هذا جيدا.
2- النظرة التخصصية الشاملة عن القسم ذاتة مثلا مهندسى التكييف حامل بكالوريوس تعليم صناعى هوة ملم بجدارة تطبيقات التكييف وبنظرة موسعه .
3- التميع بين مجالات المهنة مثل التصميم والتنفيذ والاشراف اوتقييم.
4- التعامل السلس مع الطائفة العاملة من فنيين وعمال بنظرة متواضعه وسهلة وبسيطة ويرجع هذا لدراستة للمواد التربيوية التى تم استعابها داخل الكلية لكفية معاملة مجتمع المجال.
*
:63::63::63::63::63:
احبائى مهندسى مصر والوطن العربى - لا اريد الاطالة عليكم ولكن احب ان القى الزهور العطرة على مهندسين مصر واود ان اسمع ترحيبهم بقرار الفرحة والابتهاج للاخوانهم مهندسى علوم وتربية تعليم صناعى سابقا - ومشاركتهم الفرحة والوئام بيننا جميعا كا اعضاء مجال واحد وهو علم التبريد والتكييف


شكرا السادة القراْْء والى نجاح اكتر - والله الموفق


----------



## تامر النجار (5 يوليو 2011)

الف مبروك ولكل مجدتهد نصيب (ان الله لايضيع اجر من احسن عملا )

لاكن احب اضيف تعديل ومعادلة بكالريوس الى بكالريوس الهندسة وليس العلوم والتربية


----------



## toktok66 (5 يوليو 2011)

طيب عندي سؤال ؟؟ ايهما افضل ماجيستير في كليه تعليم صناعي ام الاتحاق بالهندسه؟
عندي سؤال اخر هل من حق المهندس ان يتحول الى مدرس فني صناعي؟
وكمان سؤال لو ان التعليم الصناعي ازدهر بقوه واصبح له مرتبات اعلى من الهندسه نظرا لقله مدرسين التعليم الصناعي هل سيغير جريجي تعليم صناعي رايهم ليهرولوا خلف تخصصهم الاصلي؟
رابعا اتمنى ان اسمع ان خريجي تربيه رياضيه سيتم اتاحه الفرصه لهم ليصبحوا اطباء لانهم بالفعل يدرسون تشريح!!!


----------



## تامر النجار (5 يوليو 2011)

اخى الفاضل toctoc 

الافضل ان نهنئهم لان مثل هذة التعليقات قد توجد شيئا فى النفوس وربما نفهم بعضنا خطا فقد يعتبر البعض هذا من باب 

عدم حب الخير من رأى أن نقول بالتوفيق للجميع حتى لا تتحول الصداقة فى الملتقى الى خلاف والحمد لله كلنا اصدقاء ومتعاونين


----------



## toktok66 (5 يوليو 2011)

ابدا والله هذه تسؤلات تدور في بالي


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (5 يوليو 2011)

_مبروك المهم ان لانخذل من وثق في قدراتنا ونكون سويا مع زملائنا سندقوي للامه الاسلاميه بدون اي خلاف وتحقيق الغرض من اخراج الامه المصريه والعربيه لمصافي الدول المتقدمه في كل المجلات الهندسيه ومبروك مره ثانيه_


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (5 يوليو 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> طيب عندي سؤال ؟؟ ايهما افضل ماجيستير في كليه تعليم صناعي ام الاتحاق بالهندسه؟
> عندي سؤال اخر هل من حق المهندس ان يتحول الى مدرس فني صناعي؟
> وكمان سؤال لو ان التعليم الصناعي ازدهر بقوه واصبح له مرتبات اعلى من الهندسه نظرا لقله مدرسين التعليم الصناعي هل سيغير جريجي تعليم صناعي رايهم ليهرولوا خلف تخصصهم الاصلي؟
> رابعا اتمنى ان اسمع ان خريجي تربيه رياضيه سيتم اتاحه الفرصه لهم ليصبحوا اطباء لانهم بالفعل يدرسون تشريح!!!



شكرا للمشاركة الزميل توكتوك 66 واشعر بالترقب للاجابتى واسمع ضربات قلبك ابتهلا بالرد.

فى بداية حواريك لم ارى ترحيبك بالقرار - دعنا نركز فى محتوى اسئلتك.
ايهما افضل - ماجيستير التعليم الصناعى ام الهندسة ؟ الاجابة
اخى الفاضل خريج التعليم الصناعى له مجالة الخاص الذى ينتمى الية وقوتة العلمية منشقة الى تربية وهندسة تطبيقية لانه اقرب الى سلوك العمال والفنيين ومرحلة التشييد والتركيب ويبعد عن التصميم نظرا لقلة تشعبة فى العلم الكامل مث ما يتم تدريب خريجى هندسة - فا لكل منهم درجتة العلمية التى يخدم بها - مثل تربية رياضية وطب وطب اسنان - لا يجوز ان نقيس العلم بالقوة ولكن نقيس العلم بالتشعب والتخصص الاكثر دقة - مينفعش اقول اصل بتاع طب اسنان اقوى من طب بشرى.

الاجابة التالية:
من حق المهندس ان يتحول الى مدرس - وليس مدرس فنى - مدرس فى اى مادة قادر على تدرسها اذا
توافرت فية شروط اعطاء المحتوى العلمى بكامل طاقتة وصحتة وصدقة - وهذا يحدث فعلا اذا تم تدريب خريجى هندسة على المواد التربوية وعلم النفس حتى يفهم سلوك الطلاب والفنيين والعمال.

السؤال الثالث:
ما هوة الا سبق فكرى ليس لة واقع - والاجابة هنا ليس بكونى مهندس ولن بكونى مصرى
واحب ان اقول: ان لو مديرى او صاحب شركتى التى اعمل بها واثتسمارها يفوق ال 60 مليون طبقا للاخر تقييم دولى انة لو رئى فى البلح مكسب هيقفل المقاولات ويبيع الاوناش ويغير المخازن الى مزارع بلح وانا بكل فخر هستلم قفة واسرح بيها على الكورنيش حتى احصل على راتب يفوق رابتى بال 6 اضعاف. الاابة ليس عندى فى هذا السؤال لان الطباع هى المتحكمة وليس الفرق بين المسميات والرتب. شكرا لتفكيرك هكذا.

اما بخصوص كلية تربية رياضية فهم يحق لهم الاندماج بكلية الطب التشريحى مثل ما يوجد فى الدول الاجنبية ونحن فى مصر لا نمتلك مثل هذة الكليات - وهذا علم واسع لة تخصصاتة الداخلية ولة ايضا شقة على الحيوانات بكل انواعها - واتمنى ان كان سؤالك هنا بغرض المعرفة وليس من غرض السخرية.


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (5 يوليو 2011)

ابن عوف عبداللطيف قال:


> _مبروك المهم ان لانخذل من وثق في قدراتنا ونكون سويا مع زملائنا سندقوي للامه الاسلاميه بدون اي خلاف وتحقيق الغرض من اخراج الامه المصريه والعربيه لمصافي الدول المتقدمه في كل المجلات الهندسيه ومبروك مره ثانيه_



شكرا سيدى الفاضل مع الامتنان لفكريك ومستوى بلاغتك النقية النزيهة
والى تعاون اكثر بين كليات مصر التكنولوجية والهندسية ليعم الفائدة للوطن العربى والعالم الاسلامى من حولة.


----------



## toktok66 (6 يوليو 2011)

عموما كان سؤالي للاستفسار ليس بأكثر او اقل
ثانيا مبروك
ثالثا لماذا اهل الوطن العربي يحزنون من اي سؤال مع اني طرحت اربعه اساله اجد ردك- ارجو ان يكون بدافع المعرفه وليس السخريه- هل لهذه الدرجه لاتثق بنفسك !!! اربعه اساله دفعه واحده ماكنت كلفت نفسي كتابتهم لاسخر منك

بالنسبه للسؤال الاول لم اصل الى رد ايهما افضل؟ التخصص بالدراسات العليا ام التحول من مجال الى اخر؟
بالنسبه للسؤال الثاني اشكرك على الرد
بالنسبه للسؤال الثالث اشكرك على الرد وان كان رد عجيب -فهل لهذه الدرجه لايوجد انتماء لما تحب؟
بالنسبه للسؤال الرابع اشكرك فهي بالنسبه لي معلومه جديده مفيده لم اكن اعلم عنها شيئا

وفعلا ما احوجنا كمهندسين ومصممين ان يكون هناك من يدعمنا بالابحاث والعلم فهو في تطور سريع مستمر نكاد ان لاندركه كعرب الا من رحم ربي


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (6 يوليو 2011)

اشكرك اخى فى الله والى تطور اكثر تحضر وعلم لنا وللمسلمين وللعرب
امتعك الله بعلمك وامتعتنا بادابك وان شالله الة فى اذدياد

وشكرا على ايضا على القراءة الجيدة والثقة العالية فى فهمك للمتحوى وتقديرك للمجهود


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (9 يوليو 2011)

الف مبروك لجميع طلاب وخريجى كليات التعليم الصناعى وتمنياتى لكم جميعاً بالسعادة والتوفيق .


----------



## زهران محمد (9 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا مش عارف ابدا من اين ولكن اقول لكل مجتهد نصيب ومش هتكلم على قبول خريجى تعليم صناعى بهندسه ولكن اقول ان اى درجه علميه اى ان كانت يحصل عليها الخريج فى ناتج نجاح وتفوق والعلمبابه مفتوح للجميع ولكن التفوق لمن يستحق وان كان خوف طلاب هندسه من تفوق خريج كليه التعليم الصناعى بعد الاتحاق يقلل من وضعهم فهم غلطنين لانى والله والله واقسم بالله انا اعمل بالامارات بمهنة مهندس مدنى انا خريجى تعليم صناعى ومعاى خريجى هندسه اسيوط لا يفقهوا شى فى التصميم ولا التنفيذ على الرغم من ان تقديهم تاركم جيد مرتفع وعندما اساله عن ما درسه يقولى للى ان الدكاتره كانت تقول لهم هو انتوا فاكرين نفسكم هتتخرجوا وهتصمموا بعد التخرج انت اخركم مهندس مقاول يعنى تنفيذى وبقسم بالله انا اللى شايل التصميم فى المكتب +المقارنه بتربيه رياضيات لو وصل المحتوى العلمى للتشريح الى 85%من الدرسه العلميه للكليات الطب من حقه يطالب بمعادله لان مش معنى انه عنده ماده فى ترم على مدار الدراسه اقول انه بيدرس تشريح والحاجه التانيه الدرسات العليا اى ان كانت بعد التربيه ولا الهندسه فدى درجه علميه ملهاش علاقه بيمعادله التعليم الصناعى بهندسه دى درجه علمليه لها ضوابطها فى النهايه اقدر اقول يارب يوفق الجميع وميكونش سر تخلفنا وتراجعا لوره هو هدم الفرص بالتفكير الجاهل شوفوا امريكا وصلت الى ايه


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (9 يوليو 2011)

المهندس زهران - السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
وشكرا على المداخلة البسيطة وبارك اللهم لك فى علمك وقدرك وذاتك

موضوعك شيق جدا ومحتاج يتفتح ويتقال فية كلام - بس مش هنهتم بالموضوع دة الى ان ننتهى من الانتقال لداخل هندسة ومن ثم هنعمل مناظرات علمية ومسابقات وهنشوف من لهم الجدارة - وبعون الله نقابة مهندسين مصر هتنبهر وطلاب هندسة هينبهرو من المساعدات اللى هيستمتعو بيها مننا داخل كليتهم الى ان ينتهو من الدراسة باذن الله


----------



## mady2 (21 يوليو 2011)

انا مش فاهم حاجه يعنى اى حد خريج تعليم صناعى حصل على لقب مهندس وعضوية النقابه ارجو الرد


----------



## mady2 (21 يوليو 2011)

ياجماعه حد يقولى ازى يتم الالتحاق


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (21 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اهلا بالزملاء الجدد 
انتم اضافة للحياة الهندسية بأي مقياس و انا لي زميل بدأ من الصفر و هو الآن عميد احدي كليات التربية لشئون الطلاب و اعتقد انه اعطاه الله الصحة قد احيل للمعاش زي حالاتي 
اريد ان اقول ان تتعاهدوا على اثراء الحياة العملية و ان تحافظوا علو وتيرة التثقف ولا يقتصر علمكم على المناهج التي يجب ان ينظر فيها انا لما باشوف المهندس الفلبيني باتحسر على نصيب المهندس المصري و حظه 
هم يتعلمون كيف يسلسل و يمنهج عمله و يسجله بالدقيقة و الساعة ، ويتعلم اخطاء الغير من فني او مهندس و يتعلم النص الذي يجب ان يكتبه كملاحظة و يتعلم متي يبدأ عمل معين و ترتيبه ضمن الأشغال الأخري و يتعلم كيف يبرمج يومه و يوم عماله و مهامهم و متي يشتري ماهو مطلوب 
و انا اضع خطوط فقط و اتمني ان يكون زملاء المستقبل ممن يدعمون عملنياتهم بالعلم الذي سيدرسه بالجامعة ، و لا يتحرج من السؤال حتي ولو احبطه استاذه فمعظم اساتذتنا حتي لا يحسن اختيار الكتاب الذي سيدرسه لمريديه و ليس لديه من الخبرة العملية في المواقع ما يعطيه فقط العلاقات الرياضية و حتي العلاقة الرياضية لديهم صماء لا يمكنهم تفسير كينونة كل عنصر و اداؤه 
لست اهاجم احد و لكني استحث الجميع ان ينهض بمصر و ابناء مصر حتي نعوض ما فقدناه خلال ايام اعداء العلم واحباء الدينار و وتقبيل ايادي الجهلاء طمعا في منصب او كرسي او حتي شقة في مكان ما و يتقنون الانحناء ليبد قراره و عبد المأمور 
نكون عبيدا لله الذي احسن كل شيئ صنعا و الذي طالبنا بالتعلم و التعلم بأدب انظر كيف كان حوار الخضر عليه السلام مع موسي عليه السلام 
لو استرسلت سيكون كثيرا 
فقط رحم الله جمال عبد الناصر اول من طبق التعليم بالمجان و المسكن بأقل تكلفة و العلاج بالمجان و الكرامة محفوظة و الثقافة بأقل الأضرار و لكل حصان كبوة و لا يخلوا انسان من اخطاء و لكنه يظل زعيما وطنيا قوميا مسلما بلا منازع فهو اول من انشأ اذاعة متخصصة للقرآن الكريم وأول من دعم التعليم الأزهري ليصبح نبعا للعلماء في كل صوب


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (21 يوليو 2011)

هل تعلمون لماذا ادخل عبد الناصر العلوم الدنيوية في الأزهر ؟
عملا بقول رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم : من تعلم لغة قوم امن مكرهم 
و اللغة هي مفردات و لكل علم مفرداته 
و كان السبب الرئيسي ان احد ا كادت ان تلد زوجته وو كان الوقت متأخرا فطلب لها طبيبا و لم يجد طبيبا مسلما يقوم بالمهمة و من ثم بدأ البحث في عدم اقبال المسلمين على كليات القمة و كانت النتيجة انشاء هندسة الأزهر و طب الأزهر و صيدلة الأزهر املا في خروج ابن سينا جديد و ابن هيثم جديد و ابن خلدون جديد 
وكان لطلاب الازهر الثانوي الأولوية و لمن يكون مجموعه هو الحد الأدني للنجاح الأحقية لو ان له طموح ان يكون طبيبا او مهندسا او ... بشرط حفظ اجزاء من القرآن الكريم 
انتم املنا في مستقبل مشرق و ليس مشرك و املنا فياعادة هيكلة السلوكيات التي انهارت ، كنا نفعل ولا نفعل ليس خشية النظام ولكن خشية من الله لكن نفاجئ الآن باجيال اللي تغلب به العب به و خد خميسع و ان شالله ما قرأ و اهبش و اجري وكله حاطط ايده في جيب كله 
و بالمناسبه انا ابن القطاع العام الذي هدم على ايد الهبيشة 
القطاع العام مصدر يغني الدولة عن الاستجداء و حافظ لكرامة الوطن و الانسان و حافظ لأمن الوطن 
كم من العائلات اصبح عائلها يفترش الرصيف بعد الخصخصة 
كم من السلع تضاعف سعرها لتمتلئ جيوب الهبيشة الانتهازيين 
كم من الشباب لايجد حتي مصروف الجلوس على القهوة فقد احيل الي المعاش قبل ان يبدأ حياته 
لم يكن كل شيئ ورديا و لكن كان كل شيئ في حدود الممكن كانت خسائر القطاع العام بسبب سوء الادارة و ليس بسبب العاملين فيه كانت خسائر القطاع العام لأنه النبع الذي تنهل منه كل الخدمات 
اذكر انني اشتريت ثلاجة ايديال عشرة قدم ب 100 جنيه و عندما بدأ الانفتاح صارت ب 900 جنيه و ليس فيها جديد الا الهبيشة 
كان القميص الوطني بخمسة جنيهات كأقصي تقدير و عندما زار مبارك الولايات المتحدة اعجبه القميص و البدلة و لما سأل عن صناعتها قالوا له انها انتاج المحلة و سأل بكم تصدروها و بكم تبيعونها في مصر و لم يعجبه ان يكون التصدير اعلا سعرا من المحلي و بدأت موجة الغلاء 
اذكر عندما دخلت المدرسة الاعدادية عام 1960 انني دفعت رسوما قدرها اربعة جنيهات و بعدها شملت المجانية التعليم امتوسد فردوا لنا ثلاثة جنيهات و خمس وسبعون قرشا و سلمونا الكتب و الكراسات و الحبر الذي نكتب به و الاقلام الرصاص و الممحاة و نشافة الحبر و وجبة عندما ينتصف النهار 
من انتاج القطاع العام وليس امريكا


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (21 يوليو 2011)

المهندس صبرى سعيد انه لمن دواعى السرور والامل ان تكتب على منشور احد مبتدئى المجال ولو مكثنا فى المجال قرون لان نصير مكتملين نصف ما حققتموة من خبرة واسم ومستوى ثقافى ينفعكم عند الله علما وفى الدنيا سبيلا وبين الناس ثروة_

المهندس الكبير وكبير مهندسى الشرق الاوسط سعيد جدا بترحيبك وسعيد اكتر بمدى حبك فى ادقان الكتابات السابقة واستعدادك الرائع لنشر المعلومة هذا ان دل فائنة يدل على مدى حسن وصلاح ونضج فكرك ومستوى اخلائك الكريم
والتواضع الذى تعلمناه من عباراتك المبهرة.

اعجز عن الاطالة حتى لا اخطىء فى منشور يجمعنا فا اتركها بيضاء ونظيفة حتى لا اضيع حلاوة كلامك وصدق معانيك وانتمائك للبلد وحبك للابناء البلد

شكرا ومبرك للطلاب المستجدين والله يحسن مابداخلنا حتى نسير على نهج الاولين

اخوك الاصغر محمود


----------



## سرساوي (22 يوليو 2011)

على كده بقى بدل ما اخويا يطلع عينه في ثانوي عام عشان يدخل هندسه وبعد ما يدخل هندسه ويرى ويلات كلية الهندسة وما فيها ادخلة احسن تعليم صناعي يقضي حياته ويلعب وفي الاخر اديله شهادة هندسة ب 8 الاف جنيه او حتى بدل ما ادخلة ثانوي عام ادخله ثانوي صنايع ومنها كلية تعليم صناعي وبرضو هيعيش حياته وفي الاخر اجيبله شهادة هندسه يلا ماهي اصبحت كوسه


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم اخي 
ليه اليأس ده ليه ننفع التعليم الخاص ليه بعد ماخرب كل شيئ و نرجع نشتكي


----------



## ههااننيي (11 أكتوبر 2011)

سؤالي ل...... toktok66 ليه طلاب هندسة اعترضوا علي القرار الخاص بشأن التعليم الصناعي علي الأقل بتوع تعليم صناعي درسوا كثيرا من المواد الهندسية كلا حسب تخصصه كان الأولي لهم الإعتراض علي بتوع الثانوية العامة إلي اتساووا بيهم ودخلواهندسة خاصة بالفلوس وضيعواحق اللي تفوقوا بمجهدهم ودخلوا هندسة من الثانوية العامة وبعد كده نلقي العمارة الفلانية وقعت ليه يا إخونا ؟؟؟؟؟؟ أصل المهندس اللي بناها هندسة خاصة وقيس علي كده الطب اللي بفلوس ونسأل بعد كده هو نسي المشرط والجونتي في بطن المريض إزاي و هو بيتاجر في الأعضاء ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولما المتفوقين من المهندسين والأطباء يلقوا اللي معاهم الفلوس هما اللي صوتهم عالي وأصحاب الأماكن المرموقة ..........يضيع من عندهم الولاء للبلد وطبعا شعبنا أحسن شعب يقول اشمعنا


----------



## manal ammar (13 أكتوبر 2011)

سوري ده مش عدل المهندس هو اللي طلع عين اهله لغاية ما دخل هندسة مش خريجي صنايع اللي قضوها لعب المهندس مهندس و المدرس مدرس و مع احترامي للجميع


----------



## Eng.Mohamed2 (13 يوليو 2012)

نسأل الله ان يتم فرحتم على خير لابد ان يعلم الأخ الفاضل توكتوك أن ألقرار صاءب لأن التكملة ستكون من خلال كليات الهنسة تتحديد الطلاب المناسبين حسب القدرات.بالتوفيق اخيكم م.محمد


----------



## m_soliman333 (14 يوليو 2012)

نتمنى الخير للجميع مع العلم ان خريج الصنايع ممكن يعمل معادله ويدخل هندسة ويكون من المتفوقين ( وفى امثلهة كتير )


----------



## عمران احمد (14 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
الف مبروك لخريجى كليات التعليم الصناعى 
و مع كل ذلك الحب و التقدير لهم لابد ان ندع اى خلافات فى وجهات النظر جانبا و الواضحه تماما فى المشاركات السابقه من الاخوة الاعضاء
من وجهة نظرى الشخصيه 
انه ليس المهم انت خريج ايه او لقبك ايه اى ياماكن المهم هو ان تكون لديك الثقة فى ( المولى عز و جل) ثم فى نفسك و ان تنفع الناس فى كل مجال سواء كنت مهندسا او طبيبا او مدرسا او .................الخ
و على العموم اهلا بيهم و نتمنى لهم التوفيق و النجاح بأذن الله


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (15 يوليو 2012)

عمران احمد قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
> الف مبروك لخريجى كليات التعليم الصناعى
> و مع كل ذلك الحب و التقدير لهم لابد ان ندع اى خلافات فى وجهات النظر جانبا و الواضحه تماما فى المشاركات السابقه من الاخوة الاعضاء
> من وجهة نظرى الشخصيه
> ...



جزاك الله خير اخى الفاضل المهندس عمران احمد 
بس على فكرة فى حكومة الدكتور الجنزورى الوزارة اقرت باحقية تكملة الطلاب فى كليات الهندسة بواقع 4 سنين والتاجيل الى 10 سنين
ولكن هناك قضية فى المحاكم المصرية تهدف الى خلق نقابة تحتوى الخريجين من صنف هذة الكلية
ونسائل الله العلى العظيم التوفيق فى حياتنا جميعا 
والارتقاء بمصرنا جميعا لا للعنصرية ومرحبا بخلق الفرص والتقدم نحو الافضل وفك لقيود وفتح ابوب المشاركة
وسحقا لكل من كان عار على المجتمع وعنصرى لان العلم للجميع والتعلم لكل فئات المجتمع والمساواه هى عنوان العصر الحديث
ان كل من يتعسر من داخلة عند فتح ابوبا التقدم لبلدنا العظيم ليس هوة الا عار على المجتمع وكل العار على الفئة التى ينتمى اليها
ولكن الطريق موجود وعقارب الساعات لاتذال تتحرك والفكر موجود ها الى مستقبل واعد ومشرق والتحدى افضل عنوان للموضوع

شكرا على المرور


----------



## شريف اسماعيل (16 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أخي المهندس - Eng-MaHmOuD-SH أود أن أشكرك علي الإلقاء الجيد في الكلام والتعبير عن إخوانك في التعليم الصناعي وعلي إظهار الميزات التي هي عندهم عن غيرهم وخاصة من الناحية التربويه والاستطاعه علي التعامل مع جميع الفئات بتواضع بالاضافه الي الخبرات الهندسيه التي عندهم دون سواهم والتي تجمع بين الدراسة والمواقع أو بين النظري والعملي والحمد لله أنا علوم وتربية والان اعمل بجامعة الكويت من 3 سنوات والحمد لله رب العالمين نحن علي قدر المسؤليه في أعمالنا ولكن بما يزيدنا من الناحية التربويه فهو ينقصنا من الناحية الهندسيه اي بمعني أخر نحن نبحث عن ان نكمل ما فاتنا من التعليم والنقابه حتي نكون علي المستوي الهندسي العام وخاصة التصميم ولكن الحمد لله نحن في سوق العمل نتحمل الكثير والكثير ونعمل الكثير والكثير ولكن والحمد لله لا نتساوي بالمهندسين لا في الرواتب ولا الامتيازات لاننا نعمل كمراقبين والجمد لله نحن علي علم وخبره كبيره لذلك نحن نسعي وبجديه الي ان نحصل علي بكالوريوس الهندسه سواء فهم الغير ام لا فكل ينعي الي شاكلته وشكرا لك علي ذوقك واحساسك بالمسؤليه ناحية اخواتك من التعليم الصناعي ونرجوا الله علي ان يتمها علينا انه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (16 يوليو 2012)

اشكرك على المرور الكريم شريف اسماعيل بارك الله لك وفى علمك وعملك وحياتيك
فى البداية ماذا يحدث الان فى الخطوات التى تؤخذ للاعتراف بالخرجين بصورة تليق بهيئة شرعية بمعنى انتمائهم الى نقابة وما شابة
فا الان فى قضية مرفوعه فى المحاكم بهدف انشاء نقابة اسمها :نقابة المهندسين التكنولوجيين: دون المساس بنقابة المهندسين فى اى امدادات او اعانة لانها ستكون نقابة جديدة تضم 40 الف خريج من الكليات المشابها بكيان جديد بفكر جديد
وقد قام السيد الوزير السابق عمرو عزت سلامة بفتح باب التقم للخرجين فى مكتب التنسيق بهدف عمل مقاصة واستئناف الدراسة والحصول على البكالوريوس
لكن اللى حصل ان الموضوع عاش فى توترات وفى الاخر ظهر الحق وتم قبول لمتقدمين لكن الاوائل نمهم فى كليات الهندسة الحكومية وذلك لتمام الهيكل التعليمى والحصول على المستحق الفعلى الشرعى لهؤلاء الخريجين

وقام السيد الوزير الدكتور النشار بفتح باب التحويل للطلاب ومد سنوات التلجيل من سنتان الى عشر سنوات
واحتواء الطلاب وتطبيق لائحة الدارسين بهندسة على طلاب التعليم الصناعى المنضمين للهندسة وذلك من مبداء المساواة
لكن المقاصة اتلغت وبقت الدراسة بالتكملة العادية يعنى تدرس 4 سنوات وتحصل على البكالوريوس 
والله الموفق لكم ولك ولكل من يريد بمصر التقدم والعلى


----------



## hamadalx (19 يوليو 2012)

أتمنى من الله أن يعود المعنى الحقيقى للتعليم مرة أخرى إلى مصر ولكل مجتهد نصيب ...والفرحة الأكبر أن نصبح جميعنا مثال يحتذى به فى شتى المجالات


----------



## gaber osman (26 يوليو 2012)

الف مبروك وربنا بيعطى كل مجتهد


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (26 يوليو 2012)

gaber osman قال:


> الف مبروك وربنا بيعطى كل مجتهد


وهناك الله وهنيئا لهم ولمصرنا ولجميع المسلمين
شكرا المرور


----------



## omar2510 (4 سبتمبر 2012)

ممكن سوال / اني خريج المعهد الفني الصناعي 1990 بتفدير 74 % هل يطبق عليا هذا القرار ام لا


----------



## mohamed alhmad (4 سبتمبر 2012)

هذة القصة حقيقية ومن حوالى كام شهر 
اتى (مهندس تاشيرة عامل) الى الموقع مع مقاول باطن فى اعمال الحريق وبعد يومين بيقوللى ترجملى الاستشارى الهندى بيقول ايه لانه مش عارف حاجة فى الانجليزى شكيت فى امره وسألته عدة اسئلة نظرية فى الدراسة اساسيات فلم يجب على اى سؤال وكان خريج حديث كلية تعليم صناعى.
ويقوللك درسة كل مواد هندسة ( ماهو دبلوم الصناعى درس من مواد هندسة ) ولكن يختلف الكم والكيف وعمق المجال .
ونحن لا نحقد على احد ولكن هذة هى الحقيقة ولا احد يغضب منها. 
مع كل التقدير والاحترام


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (4 سبتمبر 2012)

المهندس محمد الحماد 
*شكرا على التعليق بينما-- ليس باختلاف الفروق الفردية فى التعليم اينما هو هندسة او تعليم يترجم الى نقص فى المواد والتشهير باسم كلية قد يكون مديرك خريج احداها 
وهذا ليس كلامى هذا لما تعرضة له كثير فى اضخم الشركات الدولية والمحلية - العلاقة ليست علاقة تحجيم معلوماتى فهمناك من يحصل على بكالوريوس طب ويعمل بالمحاسبة والبرمجة ,اليخ ... ولا يمكن ان تحكم على اجيال نظير خطاء ارتكبة شخص اى كان نوعه وبلدة ومجالة فى حق نفسة من اجل الحصول على المال ولا يقدر على تطوير ذهنة ولا حتى ان يتقدم - ماشى دة اختار كدة
انما ليس من حئك ان تحكم على جيل كامل يدير ويدار بالعلم والهندسة واصول الصناعه والتفاصيل الفنية وليس من طابع ذهنة.
*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ومتزعلش يا سيدى الوزارة بقت تقبل هؤلاء الخريجين بكليات الهندسة رسمى من الموسم الحالى 2012\2013
وانا عن نفسى المساعد بتاعى فى المكتب الفنى والله العظيم شاب مجتهد خريج معهد الدون بوسكو بس اخلاقة وتعليمة احسن من 100 مهندس
ليس بالالقاب تعلو الناس فوق بعض - ولكن بالعلم يا هندسة - متعلم واعى مفيد لبلدة = مهندس شاطر خريج اى كلية حتى لو خاص او كلية تكنولوجية المهم يحتوى كيفية تداول واستخدام المعلومة وادارتها جيدا.شكرا


----------

